# Lekarze > Forum ginekologiczne >  Ranki w okolicach miejsc intymnych

## Grażyna

Witam,

posiadam ranki w okolicach miejsc intymnych (cewka moczowa i wargi sromowe). Badanie posiewu jest prawidłowe i cytologia również. Lekarz widzi te ranki tylko problem w tym, że nie wiadomo skąd się wzięły i jak je wyleczyć. Czy ktos spotkał się kiedyś z takim problemem?, jeśli tak to proszę o pomoc.
Jest to bardzo uciążliwe, ponieważ mnie pieką i w różnych dniach cyklu odczuwam to bardziej lub mniej.
Proszę o radę.

----------


## Krzysztof

Witam
Ranki w miejscach intymnych mogą mieć związek z zakażeniem tej okolicy, a także z reakcją na kosmetyki (np. żel pod prysznic), proszek do prania, lubrykanty, środki plemnikobójcze (również na prezerwatywie). Ujemny posiew sugeruje, że przyczyną nie jest zakażenie bakteryjne, ale nie wykluczy wirusowego - ranki mogą być również efektem opryszczki narządów płciowych wywołanej wirusem HSV2. 
Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,

dziękuję za informację. Czy jesli byłoby to zakażenie wirusem HSV2 to jest to możliwe w jakiś sposób do sprawdzenia?, a jesli to jest efekt opryszczki narządów płciowych to masz na myśli "efekty uboczne" przebytej opryszczki i czy mam się już liczyc z tym, że te ranki mi pozostaną??
Dodam, że zmieniałam w okresie tego roku juz różne płyny do higieny intymnej (nawet kupowałam bardzo drogie polecone przez lekarza w aptece), zmieniałam proszki, noszę bawełnianą bieliznę i efekt jest ten sam. Raz odczuwam pieczenie mocniej raz mniej w zależności od tego który to dzień cyklu.
Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź i przepraszam, że nie zalogowałam się jako Grazyna, ale komputer cos zablokował mi hasło.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## Krzysztof

Rozpoznanie zakażenia wirusem opryszczki w przypadku umiejscowienia w okolicy narządów płciowych jest zwykle trudniejsze niż opryszczki wargowej, jednak zwykle stawiane jest na podstawie wyglądu zmian. W przypadkach wątpliwych zmian można ewentualnie wykonać badanie wirusologiczne. Przyczyną ranek może być również zakażenie rzęsistkiem pochwowym, wówczas często towarzyszą szarawe upławy o mdłym zapachu.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziękuję za podpowiedź.
Będę u lekarza to z nim porozmawiam. Chciałam jeszcze zapytać, czy zakażenie rzęsistkiem pochwowym nie wyjdzie w badaniu z posiewu??. Dodam, że żadnych upławów nie mam i że wydzielina wydaje się być prawidłowa.
Pozdrawiam
Grażyna

----------


## Krzysztof

W przypadku braku objawów rzęsistkowicy to zakażenie jest raczej mało prawdopodobne. Posiew rzęsistka nie wykaże, jedynie badanie mikroskopowe poza tym myślę, ze ginekolog by to rozpoznał, choćby po wyglądzie zmian. Warto porozmawiać z ginekologiem i spytać, jakie jest jego zdanie na temat zakażenia wirusem opryszczki, ewentualnie skonsultować problem z dermatologiem (nie potrzeba do tego skierowania); jesli problem jest dokuczliwy, nie powinno się go bagatelizować i nalezy szukać przyczyny.
Serdecznie pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziękuję za podpowiedź.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzień dobry! mam taki problem, ponieważ zauważyłam, że mam ranki w okolicach intymnych, dokładnie jest to za pochwą w kierunku odbytu, ranka ta jest cieniutka (jak nitka). Wizytę u ginekologa mam dopiero 21lutego ale chciałabym już wiedzieć, czy wiadomo co to może być? Dodam, że czasem mnie to boli ale nie swędzi.  Jestem strasznie zmartwiona  :Frown: z góry dziękuje za odpowiedz

----------

